# Giving Up Something Else



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Spent bunch of money on fixing up my Boat.

Took it out for the first time this year. Two hours I was done. Had to go in, I was in way too much pain.

So now I'm selling this Boat. I've had it since 1988.

big rockpile


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If you have had it for 30 years wait and see if you can get back out for another two or 3 hours in a week or so.

Even a couple or so hours on the water in a paid for boat is better than sitting around the house on your duff all day.

I used to take my trolling motor powered float boat fishing on the river shallows 3 or 4 times a week. Now I only take it out two or three times a year, but I still enjoy my time on the water, the boat is still paid for and the minor hauling updates I have made were all well affordable within my pocket cash money to burn at the time so it's still rated as paid for and worth the effort for my now shorter and less frequent times fishing the river shallows slow floating/trolling.

Think it over before you chalk the boat up to the bad attitude of one trip out on the water.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

are you able to rent out the boat? that way you can keep it to use when you feel good and make a little extra money


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel ya Rock.... 'm runnng out of things to gve up.

Mon


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My thinking is the same as Shrek's, keep it and use it when possible; a lot of small fishing trips are better than sitting on the bank feeling good wishin'....


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have a tiny boat I have not used for a good 15 years. I know I OUGHT to sell it, but I just haven't. Every time I think of it I remember the good times. It is hard to give up the boating part of life.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well last year I've not been able to ride in the car any distance. Been taking Pain Medication before leaving. Not a Good idea taking Medication before getting out in the Boat.

Been catching plenty from the Bank. We was discussing me just fishing from the bank before this.

Thing is I put $500 into this Boat this Winter and now this.

See Doctors saying working out is better for Back Pain than Medication. For the most part my Doctor agrees but working out I'm always moving once I stop it is MAJOR PAIN! Take Pain Medication I'm good for 6 hours. I can only take an Opioid because I'm also on Blood Thinners because I'm prone to Blood Clots.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Rock- Is there no way the docs can do anything to ease the pain...like injections or something? I know they did not work for my back but the doc and I decided that taking an pain med and then working in the yard / barn etc was much much better for me than sitting and stewing.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> Rock- Is there no way the docs can do anything to ease the pain...like injections or something? I know they did not work for my back but the doc and I decided that taking an pain med and then working in the yard / barn etc was much much better for me than sitting and stewing.


 Injections don't work plus it messes me up on my Blood Thinners because I have to get off them every time I have an injection.

I'm still being active just have to watch what I do.

Last night to run to the Bingo Hall with my wife I had to take my Pain Medication before leaving and again coming home. It is 70 miles one way.

big rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Sounds like you need a bigger boat with pedestal seats where it's easier to sit and stand, and you can get up and walk around a little. Squatting in a jon boat is hard on the joints.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Those back injections are just a blip on the radar for the first one, for the second one, no blip at all. Get more milage out of pain meds, and accomplish more.

Saw recently that some medical group did a study and found that for pain, yoga, tai chi, exercise, mindfullness training, physical therapy were all better than pain medication. I imagine the people doing the study were in no pain whatsoever. For sure, it will save the insurance companies money, and reduce the elderly population. 

Mon


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

big rockpile said:


> Spent bunch of money on fixing up my Boat.
> 
> Took it out for the first time this year. Two hours I was done. Had to go in, I was in way too much pain.
> 
> ...


 Rockpile,

Just being nosey, what type and size boat do you have? I have been looking for one for a couple years to replace the one I sold before retirement (I know, DUMB MOVE.). If you are not too far from me, I would even consider driving there to get it. 

Send me a PM with info on boat. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I understand your situation, gave our boat to the boy last year after letting it sit for two years. We still have three good motorcycles to find homes for as well.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Fishindude said:


> Sounds like you need a bigger boat with pedestal seats where it's easier to sit and stand, and you can get up and walk around a little. Squatting in a jon boat is hard on the joints.


 I had a Huge Boat but sold it because I needed someone with me. Now I wish I had kept it.



frogmammy said:


> Those back injections are just a blip on the radar for the first one, for the second one, no blip at all. Get more milage out of pain meds, and accomplish more.
> 
> Take my Pain Meds just don't over do it.
> 
> ...


 My Doctor agrees this is why I work out in the Gym and Pool 3X a week.



Pepsiboy said:


> Rockpile,
> 
> Just being nosey, what type and size boat do you have? I have been looking for one for a couple years to replace the one I sold before retirement (I know, DUMB MOVE.). If you are not too far from me, I would even consider driving there to get it.
> 
> ...


 It is a 12/32 but I already sold it.

big rockpile


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Rock if you can make it down to Lebanon I have a pontoon sitting on my pond. It has a Captains chair on it and roof above. You could sit there all day. I'll bring you cold drinks.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

big rockpile said:


> I had a Huge Boat but sold it because I needed someone with me. Now I wish I had kept it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rock,

OK, just thought I'd ask as e are looking for another boat. Not in a rush, just looking.

Dave


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> Rock if you can make it down to Lebanon I have a pontoon sitting on my pond. It has a Captains chair on it and roof above. You could sit there all day. I'll bring you cold drinks.


Wow !! What a deal, who cares if the fish are biting, or even if there is any fish !! Sign me up, and I'll take some "Jack" straight up with a bit of ice !! Why not join me?


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I understand your situation, gave our boat to the boy last year after letting it sit for two years. We still have three good motorcycles to find homes for as well.


What kind of motorcycles do you have?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pepsiboy said:


> Rock,
> 
> OK, just thought I'd ask as e are looking for another boat. Not in a rush, just looking.
> 
> Dave


 
No I do well fishing from the bank have several places to just set wait for something to pull on the line.










big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Rock if you can make it down to Lebanon I have a pontoon sitting on my pond. It has a Captains chair on it and roof above. You could sit there all day. I'll bring you cold drinks.


Need to just visit I go to Lebanon 3X to YMCA and my wife works there at OEM.

big rockpile


----------

